# Quick question about empi



## theriverrat (Feb 16, 2007)

What is the correct name for the rising punch in empi? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 16, 2007)

Depends on what system is teaching it, and what punch is specifically used.  

Some systems might call it "age-tsuki."


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 16, 2007)

I believe it is Age tsuki also


----------



## searcher (Feb 16, 2007)

That is what we call it, for a rising punch.   We use Wansu(the Okinawan version), but are we talking the "hidden fist punch?"   If yes, we call it Kakushi-tsuki.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 16, 2007)

Jon,
I use Wansu well in my system but though I knew about the hidden fist didn't realize thats what it was called.


----------



## twendkata71 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have heard it refered to as Jodan aze tsuki. In the empi version it is aimed at the vital point on the chin. In the wansu version it is aimed at the  point on the chest just below the pectorial muscle, I have seen others interpret it as a strike to the point in the arm pit.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 17, 2007)

I have done it striking to the armpit also.


----------



## searcher (Feb 17, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> I have done it striking to the armpit also.


 

Ditto for me.   The only difference I normally use is the vertical fist.   It comes from the influence of I-ryu that I picked up years ago.   With the vertical fist the second knuckle on the thumb can pop the axillary nerve and be quite painfull, almost to the point of making the arm useless for a pretty good period of time.


----------



## twendkata71 (Feb 17, 2007)

This technique is one of the original techniques described in the Bubishi. If you use the bubishi as a reference guide. You will see the exact points that I am talking about. We are talking about the first punch in the sequence , right after gedan barai, not the punch used after the toriteuke correct?


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 18, 2007)

yes after gedan barai


----------

